# Trivia 11/20



## luckytrim (Nov 20, 2018)

trivia 11/20
DID YOU KNOW...
According to 2017 numbers, Singapore has the lowest birth rate  of 224
countries polled.
Macao, Taiwan, Hong Kong and Puerto Rico round out the top  (bottom??)  five.

1. Complete the Lyric 
'I walk this empty street on the __________ of ________  ________,
Where the city sleeps, And I'm the only one, and I walk  alone'
2. What do you call a person who studies the  teeth?
(Hint; It's NOT an Orthodontist)
3. In the world of food, complete the analogy ;
Florentine is to Spinach as Divan is to ________  ...
4. Name the Planets that have a Ring system...
5. What instrumental category are flutes included  in?
6. Referred to in the medical world as "synchronous  diaphragmatic flutter",
what do you and I call it ?
7. The study of mushrooms is called..what ?
8. Name That Flick ;
This film won seven Oscars in 1991, one being Best Director  for Kevin 
Costner, who did double time both directing and starring in  this film set 
during the Civil War.

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Every one of the Fifty has had at least one  tornado.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1.  boulevard, broken dreams
2. Odontologist
3. Broccoli
4. Jupiter, Saturn, Uranus, Neptune
5. Woodwind
6. the Hiccups
7. Mycology
8. 'Dances With Wolves'

TRUTH !!
The USA experiences an average 1,200 tornadoes each year.   Each State has
experienced at least one tornado over time.  The state that  has the fewest
tornadoes is Alaska, but even Alaska is not tornado free, with  two reported
tornadoes since becoming a state (one in 1959 and one in  2006).  Hawaii
averages one tornado per year.
  Florida is one of the most tornado prone states, with only  Texas, Kansas
and Oklahoma reporting more storms. During the period 1950 to  2006, Florida
reported 2,884 tornadoes according to NCDC  figures.
  The vast majority of tornadoes form in the late  afternoon.
On June 3, 1980, the city of Grand Island, Nebraska was hit  with seven
tornadoes in the space of three hours, one of which was an F-5  !


----------

